# Hello!



## will_ainsworth (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi my name is will, i joined to get some more knowledge and info as i plan to buy a tt in the next few months. at the moment i drive a red 200bhp Ibiza Cupra which is selling on sunday (same engine as the 225 etc but with the ko3 turbo).

My passion is cars and photography, below is some pics of my car and a few other bits and bobs of my photography.

cheers
will


































































































































































































































a few non car related


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, love the photos especially the one of the eye with the car reflected in it. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome great shots I guess we can look forward to some great TT shots  
Once you get your TT dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.Nice eye shame about the corsa.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

ellejake said:


> Welcome to the forum.Nice eye shame about the corsa.


That Corsa is a Clio :roll:

Nice shots mate! Look forward to seeing some of your TT in the future.


----------



## Seph (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome Will, another former 106gti owner, we all seem to be getting some sense now and going german :lol:


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Welcome Will, great shots! New TT owner here too

Whereabouts are you?


----------



## will_ainsworth (Jun 4, 2009)

bought a 225 the other day 

had this a few days so thought i would post it, already started refurbing wheels

parted with cash 








































































































































plans










then


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

good plans will


----------

